# H: Tyranid Army, bits W: $$$, BA jump



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

After some consideration, I've decided to sell a Tyranid tournament army I've been working on. 1800+ points. As listed and pictured below. I'm local to central Ohio but can also work out shipping. Looking to sell all for about $350, I'm willing to work out partial trades as long as it involves Assault Marines or Blood Angels jumpers. 

Want to sell as a lot, so if you buy the whole army I'll throw in a like-new 5th Edition Tyranid Codex, and a LARGE lot of bits. Lot retails for over $500. Nearly everything has been filed and gap-filled, based, and primed. Tervigon and Tyrannofex are custom conversions, include large bases but are not glued to base. One Termagant and Genestealer have been test painted. 

Hive Tyrant (magnetized, not primed) - shown with bonesword, custom lash whip, stranglethorn cannon 
Tervigon (converted from Carnifex) 
Tyrannofex w/ Rupture Cannon (converted from Carnifex) 

Deathleaper 
2x Zoanthrope 
3x Hive Guard 

26x Termagants 
20x Hormagaunts 
14x Genestealers (also have about 8 Ymgarl head bits) 

3x Raveners 
3x Tyranid Warriors (one converted as a Tyranid Prime) 

Biovore 
11x Spore Mines

Have the bits for a few bases of Ripper Swarms (not pictured)


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

PM Sent about tyrannofex


----------

